# Edison Cubes



## ExoCorsair (Feb 7, 2008)

So I got some today:
2x2x2 (Chrome)
4x4x4 (White)
3x3x3 DIY kit ($3 version)
Siamese 3x3x3
Pyraminx

The 2x2x2 is the same size as the 3x3x3, and I expect a similar mechanism to the Rubik's 2x2x2 (Junior's or huge), as its movement over one axis is great and over the other two it is not.

4x4x4 is a little "sticky". Extremely stable, but there's much more friction when turning faces and slices than compared to either Eastsheen or Rubik's.

3x3x3 DIY kit sucks. Once you put the caps on, it is going to be an absolute pain to pop them back off, if that's even possible. Each face clicks into place for every 1/16 turn. I screwed up the tensions, so while it could have been potentially a good cube, I put on the caps and stickered it (caps are smaller than the stickers), so that's that.

The Siamese 3x3x3 is AMAZING. Turns very well and is otherwise wonderful. It makes me wish that I had asked for an ordinary Edison 3x3x3.

The Pyraminx is tight, but stable.

All puzzles have vinyl stickers as well. I'll have to update this once I break them in.


----------



## Dcuber (Feb 7, 2008)

nice cubes!
I wish I had those...


----------



## abbracadiabra (Feb 8, 2008)

Where did you buy the Edison cubes?


----------



## qqwref (Feb 8, 2008)

...

Can someone explain Korean companies to me?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 8, 2008)

I have relatives in Korea, so I asked them if they could buy and ship some cubes to me.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 8, 2008)

You didn't get the transparent 4x4 just for fun?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Feb 8, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> You didn't get the transparent 4x4 just for fun?



But then I wouldn't be able to use it in competition.

And I think I'll have the only white 4x4x4 in the competitions that I'll be attending.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't get the transparent 4x4 just for fun?
> ...



Um in the last two competitions I attended, I was the only person with Cubesmith stickers on my 2x2-5x5 and Sq-1...

There's a reason why I said "just for fun".


----------



## Harris Chan (Feb 9, 2008)

Ahaha I just get it now, because you were in Beijing and they don't use cubesmith stickers. What did they use?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2008)

Well, they all buy their cubes from cube4you, so cube4you's crappy PVC stickers. For Sq-1, so many were disallowed because there were two center stickers. 

Okay Chris Krueger doesn't count.


----------



## Pedro (Feb 9, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Well, they all buy their cubes from cube4you, so cube4you's crappy PVC stickers. For Sq-1, so many were disallowed because there were two center stickers.
> 
> Okay Chris Krueger doesn't count.



what do you mean with "two center stickers"?

Sq-1 has no center piece...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 9, 2008)

Center layer? What do you want to call it?


----------



## Pedro (Feb 9, 2008)

they had 2 stickers at it?  that seems strange...(you mean the L/R part of the middle layer, right?)

I have a Square-1 from cube4you, and the stickers seem fine


----------



## asianpersuasion (Apr 12, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't get the transparent 4x4 just for fun?
> ...



why cant u use transparent cubes at comps? no ever explained that to me. is there a reason?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 12, 2009)

asianpersuasion said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



It's because you can see the stickers on the other side, which you cannot do with a standard cube.

EDIT: This thread is over a year old...


----------

